# 3d model doodling



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Just some 3d modeling for pattern creation. These are some new models I made in the last two days for some practice and experimentation.



























They are of course all new patterns as well in my library collection.


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

Lol... he calls this 'doodling' everyone...
I have a different way of doodling
and it's nowhere's this level. 

Oscar... all that hard work pays off!
Excellent Job, keep em coming.


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

I couldn't sleep last night so came up with this after I lost count of the sheep for your carving fun.









For about the last year I have been going back and testing the height maps to see what type of patterns they generate.

This is the render of the model that the height map generated in Blender (free software). The STL was around 159 megs so I would reduce the geometry by about 30-40% and aim for 100 megs, though of course you can go much lower. Always a balancing act on geometry quality and file size.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

wonderful as always


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

For the cigar smokers. My daily smokers are coffee flavored cigars. Super yummy.

Another drunk modeling 5 minute pattern. Yingling beer, little water, and champagne. I might have a headache tomorrow.









For your PhotoShopping fun.


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

A little bit more drunk modeling. Beat up cowboy hat. I'm a native Texan so I normally wear a cowboy hat when I am out in more formal wear. I only wear Stetson or Resistol. lol. Dang that sounded highfalutin.









For your PhotoShopping fun.


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Again can't sleep so doing some easy modeling. Wood chisel.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Looks like your insomnia has been productive.


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

lol. I wish I was less productive.

Not woodworking but I was able to finish another whip. 4ft bullwhip.









I did this one earlier in the week. 6ft bullwhip.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Oscar36 said:


> A little bit more drunk modeling. Beat up cowboy hat. I'm a native Texan so I normally wear a cowboy hat when I am out in more formal wear. I only wear Stetson or Resistol. lol. Dang that sounded highfalutin.
> 
> View attachment 401405
> 
> ...


Hahaha, Typical Texan,,,, wears his cowboy hat for 'formal wear....... I like it......


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Thanks. I might have an addiction to modeling.

For the older folks like me. Rat Fink roller coaster.









Made the pattern from this model. I made it for a weekly contest.


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

I am calling this a beer can. I could possibly be a soda can but in my head its a beer can.


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Quick experiment on geometry displacement and following curves. I am sure other folks have completely figured this out but I still have a lot to work out for myself.

1. Found picture of a feather
2. Created a texture from the picture
3. Applied texture to geometry
4. Created array from geometry
5. Had array follow curve

Took maybe 5 minutes to do.


----------



## WalkingDown (6 mo ago)

Hi,
Nice work!
What program are you modeling with?


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Primarliy with Blender 3d but also Zbrush. I also have 3dCoat but still really haven't opened it much.


----------



## Cncest (Apr 26, 2020)

Wish I could create like that.


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

I wish I had the originality, creativity and vision to be able to make the patterns that you post.

The tools have gotten so good its getting easier and easier to start learning 3d modeling. I won't say its easy but its no longer the unreachable goal anymore. Home computers are so powerful now you can make full length animated movies on them. There is free software to start learning. 

If you stick only to the 3d modeling section, Blender3d is very approachable. There are a ton of free learning tutorials online and they are very, very good.

If you outgrow Blender then Zbrush is the industry standard for artistic 3d modeling, but it just got sold off and the first thing the new company did was make it subscription. I will be sticking with the last 2021 version that was not subscription and since I only use about 5% of it now I will not outgrow it for a long time, if ever.


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

A fun modeling/sculpting session. Hummingbird scene panel. I have not carved it so if you do please use your cnc knowledge.

Flowers are supposed to be cherry blossoms thanks to Blender Guru for a great tutorial on how to model them.


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

I was playing around with 3d metaballs and how they convert to 3d geometry. No issues at all and a one click to complete. 

In the world of 3d there are several different ways to represent geometry. A distinct way is using metaballs. Metaballs are organic-looking _n_-dimensional isosurfaces, characterized by their ability to meld together when in close proximity to create single, contiguous objects.


----------

